# butter in a squeeze bottle ????



## bob1961 (Aug 6, 2014)

I keep seeing tv BBQ comp's and see them say butter when doing ribs when foiling using a blue and tallow squeeze bottle....but the only squeeze bottle I know of that color is PARKAY margarine ????....I'm planning on ribs this sunday and want to try how they do it on tv, but I know of no butter in squeezable bottles, only PARKAY lol....


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah that drives me NUTS!! It's definitely margarine. I guess for some folks the terms butter and margarine are synonymous, but I'll stick with the stuff that comes out of a cow instead of a chemical plant.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2014)

The synonymous use of the term Butter and Parkay Margarine comes from the Commercials in the 70's. Kind of like calling TANG, Fresh Squeezed Orange Juice!...Check out my Foiling Juice, Butter Only...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## padronman (Aug 6, 2014)

If you melt the butter first you can squeeze it out of a bottle


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 6, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> If you melt the butter first you can squeeze it out of a bottle :icon_lol:



thanks I never knew that :biggrin: ....


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Yeah that drives me NUTS!! It's definitely margarine.



yeah PARKAY in the blue bottle with yellow label :devil: ....

thanks guys, I was sure I wasn't the only one going nutz over that knowing it was PARKAY Thumbs Up ....


----------

